# Places to shoot. Why can't I find anywhere to shoot 3-500 yards near me?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Y'all have good ranges? Private property to practice long range marksmanship? Apparently, in San Antonio, there is no need to ever shoot over 300 yards. There are at least 4 ranges within 20 minutes of me that have 2-300 yard ranges, but nothing longer. 

So where do y'all shoot? 

Anyone reasonably close to me that has a place I can reach out at least 500 yards? 

Anyone ever notice that, no matter where you are in San Antonio, everything is always 20 minutes away?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My gun club only goes to 400 yards. I am grateful for it, as the other nearby range only offers 100 yards.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I can get 462 measured from daft logic on my property. It is a lot of fun. Years ago I went to a farm in Clarksville where you could shoot 860 yards. Me and a buddy went and shot some old propane canisters. That was a good time.

The farthest I have ever shot was across a small lake. North of twin lakes michigan one year when the water level was down we found an old rotted duck boat. It was actually made of steel. We props it up on a float log on the shore and then went to the other side of the lake and shot at the boat. With my 270 I had to aim above the sight picture of a 50 mm Bushnell scope to hit the boat and it would ring back after 5 to 8 seconds. That was fun


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Because 1,500 feet of real estate is expensive. Plus nobody wants snipers in their neighborhood.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have to find out if my remington 770 is California legal. Maybe I'll make a trip home next year and go shooting on the ranch. Seems like I'd have to get in with a rancher here in Texas to go shooting at a good distance.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I have to find out if my remington 770 is California legal. Maybe I'll make a trip home next year and go shooting on the ranch. Seems like I'd have to get in with a rancher here in Texas to go shooting at a good distance.


Go down to the Rio Grande tonight.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not close enough but your welcome to use my range. When the corn is gone I can run up to 550 yards according to my range finder.

One thing i love about WI is they actually have a firearms range protection bill that got passed into law. I got my range documented through the township back to 1968. So the whiny ass city pieces of crap neighbors that keep moving in around here can't say or do a thing. I can shoot 6 AM to 11 PM 7 days a week and am protected by state law.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I have family in WI too, my uncle has a side job at UW Madison. I think he is an announcer for the hockey games or something. Perks of owning ones own company. Maybe I'll visit and stop by lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Backyard room for 880 yards long if we need it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Not close enough but your welcome to use my range. When the corn is gone I can run up to 550 yards according to my range finder.
> 
> One thing i love about WI is they actually have a firearms range protection bill that got passed into law. I got my range documented through the township back to 1968. So the whiny ass city pieces of crap neighbors that keep moving in around here can't say or do a thing. I can shoot 6 AM to 11 PM 7 days a week and am protected by state law.


Love your Range Chipper!

For us, 100 yards from the bench in the summertime. But when the trees lose their leaves, we can make a 300 yard shot in the wintertime. You got to get a little "creative" with your shot between some trees.
View attachment 13167


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know Jake, where are you?
I use a range that has up to 1000 yds rifle, cowboy action, 5 stand, bench rest, pistol, and clays.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

San Antonio Texas


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The obvious, so I am sure you have already checked accessibility, but since you are a vet, any of the bases?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

All the bases are inside city limits so none have ranges. Except Bullis. Which, unless you are a unit and training they usually restrict you to the civilian range. 100 yards. I did make a few friends out there though, I might call in a favor and make sure they don't regret it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I should take a national tour and come see everyone's shooting range. That would be an awesome couple years.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The range closest to me is 400 yards and there is another 30 miles away that is only 100 yards. I belong to both clubs but as a whole clubs with ranges around here are a dying breed because people just go to shoot and dont bother joining the club. There isn't a whole lot that can be done about it either, get the license plate and report it to the club let them call the cops and report the trespassers. I need to find about 160 acers that I can buy to just shoot on. It would be nice to be able to shoot 1500 yards off the back porch. Oh well maybe after my next deployment I will have the cash to buy some land.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most people think that they are Chris Kyle but are actually more like Elmer Fudd when it comes to marksmanship. Few people in the shooting community are good enough for 500 yard plus ranges. If you are, congratulations. For most, 100 to 200 yards is sufficient. That is my opinion as to the major reason why extended rifle ranges are hard to come by.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Find a farm or ranch that has problem with wild pigs. Make a trade, you kill the pigs and they let you shoot on there property if they have the clear land for it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camp Pendleton use to have weekend shots for folks... it cost a few bucks because you had to have somebody in the target area to pull and score.. I think they went to 600 yards


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I should take a national tour and come see everyone's shooting range. That would be an awesome couple years.


The North Florida South Georgia area has a multitude of 500+ Civilian Ranges, along with Several Military Ranges that exceed 1000 Jakthesoldier. If you haven't been to the Red Cloud Range at Fort Stewart, it's worth a Trip. They have a website for civilians, and Old Precision Shooters can earn special invitations if Ya'll get my drift.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Most people think that they are Chris Kyle but are actually more like Elmer Fudd when it comes to marksmanship. Few people in the shooting community are good enough for 500 yard plus ranges. If you are, congratulations. For most, 100 to 200 yards is sufficient. That is my opinion as to the major reason why extended rifle ranges are hard to come by.


If I can consistently hit 300 yards with an m4 and iron sights, I'm fairly certain that 500 yards with a .308 and a x20 scope will be none too great of a challenge. Shoots still hasn't missed at 300 yards, and she had the dang clear lense protectors on.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> If I can consistently hit 300 yards with an m4 and iron sights, I'm fairly certain that 500 yards with a .308 and a x20 scope will be none too great of a challenge. Shoots still hasn't missed at 300 yards, and she had the dang clear lense protectors on.


At 300 yards the challenge is mostly elevation, beyond 500 yards the challenge becomes one of windage. Just My Observations.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Find a farm or ranch that has problem with wild pigs. Make a trade, you kill the pigs and they let you shoot on there property if they have the clear land for it.


Trading for killing hogs is for Reality TV....in other words it ain't happening typically. Hog hunting has gotten so popular that it is a weekend hunt for a fee. some on nice lodges others just show up for $150 weekend. There is a lot of hogs in Texas to kill, few for free unless they are on your land.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Used to hunt Hog's with a Knife and a Dog. Dog got Old. So I put an NVS on my Mini-30.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> If I can consistently hit 300 yards with an m4 and iron sights, I'm fairly certain that 500 yards with a .308 and a x20 scope will be none too great of a challenge. Shoots still hasn't missed at 300 yards, and she had the dang clear lense protectors on.


 No reason you can't hit 500 with an m4.Iron maybe hard simply due to seeing the target


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Money will cure most long range shooting problems. Kris had the federal government money.

I have only my money and can ring steel at 460 without a laser range finder a forward observer and a 20 thousand dollar rifle.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> No reason you can't hit 500 with an m4.Iron maybe hard simply due to seeing the target


This is gonna HURT! The USMC Requires it every day in Basic Training (BOOT CAMP). Sorry all Ya'll Combat Infantry 11b (11 Bang Bang) Boy's! If Ya'll really want to learn how to be GRUNT'S, ask a MARINE. Just the Opinion of a OLD Navy Frogman. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have yardages out to a mile on the farm. Most ranges are 100 yards here.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

M118LR said:


> This is gonna HURT! The USMC Requires it every day in Basic Training (BOOT CAMP). Sorry all Ya'll Combat Infantry 11b (11 Bang Bang) Boy's! If Ya'll really want to learn how to be GRUNT'S, ask a MARINE. Just the Opinion of a OLD Navy Frogman. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe ask then how they lost falusia and ramadi while you're at it? Or why the largest amphibious landing in military history counted 0 Marines in its ranks? Or any of a million and one other examples of Marines getting into trouble the other forces had to save them from?


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

2000+yard range. Shots Ranch
great place!
Visit Northern AZ!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

CTSA off of hwy 46 between New Braunfels and 281 
Central Texas Silhouette Assoc 500 meter range avout 550 yds
Best of the west near burnett Tx (west of Austin 1000 yd range


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet! I'll look into CTSA

Austin is in the "too far" range, but I might have to plan a semiannual trip out there.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you tried BlackHawk Shooting Range?. It's out past 410 loop on 35. I think they have at least a 1000 yd ND range as I have a buddy that shoots his McMillian Tac 50 out there.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Viper said:


> Have you tried BlackHawk Shooting Range?. It's out past 410 loop on 35. I think they have at least a 1000 yd ND range as I have a buddy that shoots his McMillian Tac 50 out there.


Wait... Really? I didn't know they had a long distance range. Their ranges are really cheap and they allow all kinds of training in the bays. That's where I took my security level 3 qualification. It's a drive, but a great range. I'll have to give them a call and check. Thanks!


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Wait... Really? I didn't know they had a long distance range. Their ranges are really cheap and they allow all kinds of training in the bays. That's where I took my security level 3 qualification. It's a drive, but a great range. I'll have to give them a call and check. Thanks!


Nope. Your right, my mistake. I just called my buddy after looking that place up. He goes out there BY Blackhawk shooting range to an invite only place (ya I know). Let me see what I can find out. I apologize for the bum scoop. I HAVE been to the CTSA range that GM mentioned above. I was only shooting to 300 but I know it has setups for over 500.

You know that Thunder Ranch does some stuff in Texas too right? Out around Kerrville.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

No, I had no idea. I've had a hard time getting into any kind of distance shooting. A place to shoot was taking interest in me, but it was just that. I impressed them, but no follow on or invitations.


----------

